# More Advanced Cross



## Jilvin (Nov 26, 2007)

Okay, I was timing my cross and its PAINFULLY slow and with a high amount of moves. Its probably about 13 or 14 moves long and takes me a whopping 7-9 SECONDS to do.

I mean, I still get around 30 but it would be nice to be able to find some techniques for a faster way to do the cross.

I first noticed this while watching Harris Chan and Yu Nakajima form it in the blink of an eye.

Im actually very fast at f2l as im usually done with it at 10 seconds. I think I could reduce my time to around 20 if I improve my cross to a 3-4 second time.

Anything on advanced cross?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 26, 2007)

Avoid wasting moves due to focusing on ONE edge at a time. Try to focus on the position of all the edges for the cross and the effects that each move you make will have on them. When you take that into account you should see the possibility of creating combo-moves where you can connect 2-3 edges for the cross in a few moves rather than using 3-4 moves on EACH edge.

Tim.


----------



## malcolm (Nov 26, 2007)

Look at the cube until you can form the whole cross in your head before you start, take as long as you want. Then do it blindfolded. Keep doing this and eventually you will get faster at it. Try to match the edges of the four centers with those centers around your cross colour while solving one edge, so you can solve it in one move. Dont know if you can follow that last bit =S


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Don't make any moves until you find an optimal solution (for cross). Just look at the cube. I've been doing this for 2x2x2 block and it really helps. Sometimes I find one immediately, sometimes it takes 10 minutes.


----------



## alexc (Nov 26, 2007)

For cutting down on moves practice, practice, practice. For getting it really fast like Harris Chan, try memorizing the cross moves. I find that helps.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Nov 28, 2007)

More advanced cross is extended, but I don't think you should go anywhere near that yet until you can get your cross in 3 seconds. It's basically the cross and a pair. It's intuitive like the cross, and it just comes from analysis.


----------

